# Outer Space names help please



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

So all my babies born here next yr will be given a outer space name. Prefer something that is really in space not names from star wars and such.
So Far for girl name i got
Nova, Eartha or Terra, Andromeda, and Star??
For boys
Comet, Orion, Pluto, Moon Beam and Jupiter, Galaxy Warrior
I do plan to use all the planets im just not sure which sex some fit with better. So for all you space nerds i need names. And i don't mind put a name with it for the registration like Galaxy Warrior
Full name could be Joy Bell Farm Galaxy Warrior


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Off the top of my head; Quasar, Sunspot, Nebula


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Gemini
Sol
Newton

(space probe)
Voyager 1/2
Gallaleo
Sputnik

(space ship names)
Apollo
Mercury
Discovery
Atlantis
Enterprise
Columbia
Challenger

(space man names)
Neil Armstrong (first man on moon)
Buzz Alrdrin
Michael Collins
Sally Ride (died in challenger)
John Glen
Chuck Jager


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Guys im starting a list on my computer and saving it for when kidding starts.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Kepler!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Girls:
Venus
Aurora
Regina
Pleiades (the seven sisters constellation)
Galaxy - also could be Galaxia if you like it better.
Moon Dream
Moon River
Starbright/Starlight
Virgo
Libra
Gaea (the goddess of "Mother Earth" in Greek myth)

Boys:
Taurus
Leo
Scorpio
Mercury
Mars
Jupiter
Saturn
(wouldn't personally name any of mine Uranus. When you're calling him in from the field, what will the neighbors think? :ROFL: )
Neptune
Pluto
Milky Way
Uranos (the sky god in Greek myth)
Geminus/Gemini
MoonMan 
Then you could just name twin bucklings Kirk and Spock, but.... That's just my Star Trek infatuation coming out. Lol 

That's about all I've got for now!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow thanks everyone i was thinking this was going to be a struggle to come up with some good names. Ive got plenty to pick from know. Uranus might be 1 i will skip lol. I seen a goat named Viagra i would hate to be yelling that name in the field to lol.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I have had a Venus and Aurora... Love the name Aurora  I also like Galaxie!


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

My goats are named Luna and Stella, and I had a wether named Cosmo. Some other space names...Pluto (I think this would be cute for a little goat), Aurora, Oberon, Aster/Asteroid, Meteor, Galaxy, Celestria/Celesta/Celest. You could play with words, like words relating to the sun: Sunspot, Sol, Solara, Sunny.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Celeste (After the celestial bodies.)
Corona or Coronea (A type of atmosphere thing around the Sun.)
Kelvin (A type of tempature measurement for space. )
Karman (After the Karman line.)
Supernova
Orion (For the Orion arm of the milky way)
Stellar (having to do with stars)
Spectra

Click Here for a list of star names. There are too many to list here.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Shoot, just the moons in our solar system. Jupiter has 67, Saturn has 52, there's a whole lot of things in space to name kids after. If you go to www.solarviews.com you can learn about individual places. Then you can have names like Jupiter Storm, Seas of Europa, Io's Aurora, Calistos's Pride and you know what they mean, even if no one else does.

Sorry, fixed the link.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Im hopping to teach my kids more about the solar system. Hopping by memorizing there names they will remember that goat was named after a moon or a planet.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's a cool idea! Love all the name suggestions. :thumb:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Here are some off the top of my head

Saturn
Venus
Moonbeam
Luna
Nebula
Xenon
Oberon
Stella
Leo
Aries
Astro
Astra
Serius
Apollo
Artemis
Orion
Cosmo
Draco


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Rose Galaxy (two galaxies that crashed into each other, forming the flower and leaf)
Medusa Cascade (not technically real, but sounds much better than Crab Nebula)
Dancing Black Holes (roughly 100 lightyears away, 2 black holes orbit each other)
Supernova
Event Horizon
Bubble Nebula (you really gotta look this one up. Giant red bubble)
Eye of Jupiter
Bending Space (the basic principle of a real warp drive)


----------



## erisfae (Sep 4, 2012)

Oooh, I love suggesting names!  *Breaks out name book* Here are a few celestial ones:

*COMET
* *STERLING*: English name derived from the vocabulary word, from the Middle English word _sterrling_, meaning "little star." 
*ANHUR*: Egyptian myth name of a sky god, meaning "skybearer.
*MAHPEE*: Native American Sioux name meaning "sky."*
PHOBOS* (Φόβος): Greek name meaning "fear." In mythology, this is the name of a son of Ares. It is also the name of a moon of Mars.*PHOIBOS* (Φοίβος): Greek name meaning "shining one." In mythology, this is a byname for the sun and for the god Apollo.
*SVAROG* (Сварог): Slavic myth name of a god of the sky and sun, meaning "clear and bright."*
**TXERU*: Basque name meaning "sky." ​*NARUS:* derived from the Greek_ Ouranos_, meaning "the heavens." In mythology, this is the name of the husband of Gaia and father of the Titans. *XIHUITL*: Nahuatlunisex name meaning "comet."
*CITLALI*: Nahuatl unisex name meaning "star."*
**DARA*: Cambodian Khmer unisex name meaning "star."*
**NTHANDA*: African Tumbuka unisex name meaning "star."
*BARDHYL*: Albanian name meaning "white star."​ *XING* (星): Chinese name meaning "star."*
YLLI*: Albanian name meaning "star." It may have been the meaning of the name of the first Illyrian king, Hyllus, who died in 1225 BC.*
ZEKE*: Arabic name meaning "shooting star."
*HESPEROS* (Ἓσπερος): Greek name meaning "evening." In mythology, it's the name of a son of Eos, one of the gods of the evening star Venus, the other being Eosphoros. They were later combined into one god. His Latin name is Vesperus.
*ASTRA*: English name derived from the Greek _aster_, meaning "star."*
**ASTRAIA*: Greek name meaning "starry one." In mythology, it's the name of a goddess of justice.*
**CSILLA*: Hungarian name derived from the word _csillag_ meaning "star."
*DANICA* (Даница): Slavic name name meaning "morning star." *ESSIE or ESSA*: English pet forms of the Persian _Esther_, meaning "star." 
*MARIANELA*: Contracted form of the Spanish _Maria Estela_, meaning "rebel-star." ​ *YUE* (月): Chinese unisex name meaning "moon."
*IAH*: Egyptian name meaning "moon." In mythology, this is the name of a god of the moon.*
**KORAY*: Turkish name meaning "ember moon."*
**MARAMA*: Polynesian myth name of a moon god, meaning "moon."
*PURNIMA* (पूर्णिमा): Hindi name meaning "full moon."*
**QIUYUE* (秋月): Chinese name meaning "autumn moon."
*RISHIMA:* Hindi name meaning "moonbeam." ​ 
...I'm gonna stop now....

​


----------

